# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Ali ÇAKIROĞLU

## ceyda

9 ŞUBAT 1978 

Trabzon'luydu. üniversite hazırlık 
kurslarına katılmak için memleketinden İstanbul'a gelmişti. 18 yaşındaydı. 
İstanbul Selimiye Çiçekçi mahallesinde komünistler tarafından arkadan vurularak 
ağır yaralandı. Devlet hastanesine kaldırıldıysa da kurtarılamıyarak şehid oldu.

----------

